# Walthers (Conerstone) Golden Valley Freight House



## ulf999 (Mar 25, 2007)

Walthers - Cornerstone Series Golden Valley Freight House kit.
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3533

I used the color scheme of the D&RGW buildings. Polly scale colors:
'DRGW building cream' and 'DRGW building brown' and gave it just a light wash of Polly Scale dirt.
(In the 50s the railroad companies spent money on their buildings, keeping them in good shape! Or so I've read...)

The wooden parts are painted with PS 'roof brown', then a wash of light grey, some sand papering and another light drybrushing with light grey.

The roof (shingles) I painted with PS 'railroad tie brown' and then dry brushed it with light grey.


----------



## Rusty Spike (Oct 9, 2008)

It looks great! Your roof weathering is very convincing.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Rusty Spike said:


> It looks great! Your roof weathering is very convincing.


Yes indeed; Ulf produces very detailed looking buildings :thumbsup:


----------

